# Is Jura worth it? Please I really need your help...



## new2caffine (Mar 22, 2018)

My husband who is an avid coffee drinker (more so myself) wants to purchase this


```
https://www.dasallas.com/collections/main-electrics/products/jura-impressa-j9-one-touch-tft-coffee-machine-1
```
 Jura J9 machine... As you can see (if you click the link) it is an expensive product and I want to know if this will be worth buying. I want him to get this one instead


```
https://www.dasallas.com/collections/main-electrics/products/jura-13531-impressa-c5-fully-automatic-coffee-center-piano-black-1
```
 since the price is a lot better. The good news is that the owner of the store is offering us extra discounts but I'm not sure if it's worth it. Do you guys have any other suggestions?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

The mellitta bean to cup gets the best "hard core coffee drinkers" reviews... Mainly I think due to the ability to keep it clean and therefore the quality in the cup. Search the forum for the reviews. It may be Melitta...


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Missy said:


> The mellitta bean to cup gets the best "hard core coffee drinkers" reviews... Mainly I think due to the ability to keep it clean and therefore the quality in the cup. Search the forum for the reviews. It may be Melitta...


Think this is the Melitta review you're talking about.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

new2caffine said:


> My husband who is an avid coffee drinker (more so myself) wants to purchase this
> 
> ```
> https://www.dasallas.com/collections/main-electrics/products/jura-impressa-j9-one-touch-tft-coffee-machine-1
> ...


It's a funny old world but I reviewed various makes of machines and I can't say which. All I will say was there was a machine cost more than double the price of the little Varianza (in fact nearly 3 times as much) the varianza was on offer for about £450 at the time. Now I can't say it was a Jura, or in fact which make it was. However, that machine was very very poor compared to a varianza, so much so that I wouldn't have had one if it was free.

There are few bean to cups, but if the Melitta Varianza CS is available where you are, save a ton of money and buy one of those, you will be glad you did. oh and read the review I did on the Varianza you have been linked to it by someone else and buy that exact same model.

Good luck.


----------



## new2caffine (Mar 22, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> It's a funny old world but I reviewed various makes of machines and I can't say which. All I will say was there was a machine cost more than double the price of the little Varianza (in fact nearly 3 times as much) the varianza was on offer for about £450 at the time. Now I can't say it was a Jura, or in fact which make it was. However, that machine was very very poor compared to a varianza, so much so that I wouldn't have had one if it was free.
> 
> There are few bean to cups, but if the Melitta Varianza CS is available where you are, save a ton of money and buy one of those, you will be glad you did. oh and read the review I did on the Varianza you have been linked to it by someone else and buy that exact same model.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you for all your suggestions... The Varianza seems like a better machine and it has a reasonable price. I now will have to convince him to get this one instead. Now my next problem will be purchasing the machine. I do not think they sell this in the US... Anyways thanks again


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Previous workplace had Jura machines. They seem to require near constant maintenance to stay working, despite the price. Mind, there is a lot to go wrong with a bean-to-cup.


----------



## dave8044 (Mar 20, 2018)

In my experience I bought Micro90 for home kitchen and Z6 for the office.

Both are excellent products that allow you to get various types of drinks quickly and cleanly.

Perhaps the only thing that would improve is the temperature of drinks. A cup warmer is a good advice.


----------



## TOMCAT (Apr 12, 2018)

I have a Jura c5 and while it can make a great espresso I find the steam power is not high or dry enough to make good foam for a cappuccino.

i ended up buying a semi commercial La Spaziale S1 which makes excellent microfoam.

regards

Gary


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

new2caffine said:


> Thank you for all your suggestions... The Varianza seems like a better machine and it has a reasonable price. I now will have to convince him to get this one instead. Now my next problem will be purchasing the machine. I do not think they sell this in the US... Anyways thanks again


If they don't sell it in the US, there are 3 key criteria for a BTC machine.

1. You can access the brew group and surrounding area to clean it every week or 2 (this includes a food safe antibacterial wipe down).

2. Any machine that produces a double shot by putting twice as much water through the same amount of coffee, should be eliminated on principle

3. Separate coffee water and steam outlets, so you don't have to move the cup, change fittings or get coffee tainted hot water


----------

